# Golden Rain or Golden Chain?



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I have some goldenrain trees and the bees work them heavily. Tulip Poplar and Catalpa are also good trees to have.


----------



## longtimegone (Aug 24, 2008)

I went with the Golden Rain Tree and called it a day. Also picked up the basswood, vitex negundo, evodia.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Golden Rain trees bloom all over in my area. The trouble is they are only in bloom for about 2 weeks. It is really a short time and I've never had bees near a whole bunch to notice if they make any appreciable honey.

Has anyone had bees near a whole bunch of rain trees? What is the honey like? The trees are considered an invasive species here and they really grow like weeds. It would not take much encouragement to get a thousand of these trees growing in the land near me.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Todays photos Koelreuteria paniculata*

Well, golden rain , golden chain, laburnam watereri, koelreuteria, I'm confused and so are the pics on the internet
In bloom in my neighborhood. More wasps, flies, nats than bees on the flowers.

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t7/odfrank/BeeTrees/IMG_0108.jpg

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t7/odfrank/BeeTrees/IMG_0102.jpg


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

odfrank,

Those leaves don't look at all like the Golden Rain tree I know.

The ones I know are compound leaves. Yellow flowers at first, then once pollinated they give way to a pink flower/fruit with a seed inside.

I found some pictures of Golden Rain here......

Here is the tree in bloom: http://distinctlandscapedesign.com/UserFiles/Image/blogstuff/golden_rain-435x326.jpg

Here is the later pink fruit thing: http://www.magnoliagardensnursery.com/productdescrip/pictures300/Koelreuteria1.jpg

And here is a close up of the leaves: http://www.rosevilletrees.org/images/leafID/GoldenRainTree.jpg


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Well, golden rain , golden chain, laburnam watereri, koelreuteria, I'm confused and so are the pics on the internet


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*I probably got Chinese tallow tree, popcorn tree Chinese tallow tree, popcorn tree Ad*

Chinese tallow tree, popcorn tree








Additional images can be found at the bottom of this page​ _Triadica sebifera_


----------



## longtimegone (Aug 24, 2008)

I put Golden Rain tree in the mix above because I wanted something blooming late summer...2 or 3 weeks is all you get but its a great time for the bloom.


----------



## mendocino queen honey (Sep 4, 2008)

Koelreuteria paniculata is what i planted. There's a whole streetful of them. In Ukiah, Ca. Beautiful small street tree. Bees love em. 

Japanese raisin tree

Glossy Privett gets a big vote (Ive heard the honey can be bitter).

Hawthorn

Tulip poplar

One overlooked bee plant is common oregeno. Such a long flowering summer plant- doesnt require much water. 

I also like the salvia family. Salvia Vulgaris -Bog sage blue bottle brushes also long flowering. Likes wet spots.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Pictures of golden chain trees. 

http://www.gardenerschoice.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=125

http://vintagebloomers.com/storefrontprofiles/DeluxeSFItemDetail.aspx?sfid=58925&c=36148&i=20985326


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

odfrank said:


> Chinese tallow tree, popcorn tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the tallow tree is one of the biggest flows in South Louisiana, them things are everywhere, yup and about everyone calls them popcorn tree's


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*golden chain??*

so.... what's the verdict? is the golden chain tree any good for bees? I've found several things online about the golden rain and bees but not the golden chain.

anyone have one?


----------



## Big John (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.themelissagarden.com/TMG_Vetaley031608.htm

I found this site last year while looking for what to plant for honey bees


----------

